# Karajan Layout



## robertzhang123

When the conductor, Herbert von Karajan, was the chief conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic, what was the size of the orchestra? How many musicians of each instrument were there? What was the layout he preferred? I know that the number of members in an orchestra depends on the orchestra itself, so what was the size of the Berlin Philharmonic during his time? Then, what was his ideal size of the orchestra? Also, the layout sometimes also depends on the orchestra, so which layout did Karajan most often use, and which did he prefer to use? If anyone has a diagram, it could help. 

Also, what is the layout of standard symphony orchestras, most of the diagrams I find show the first and second violins on the left and the cellos and basses on the left, but when I looked at pictures of modern orchestras, most have different layouts? Is the first violin section divided, with some on the left, and some on the right, or are the musicians on the right second violins or violas? What about the layout of the current Berlin Phil, Vienna Phil, New York Phil, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Homework, anyone?


----------



## handlebar

Tough for me to do while here at work. Ouch.

Jim


----------

